# Ford 5000 steering pivot bushings



## Q-14 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a late 1974 Ford 5000 with power steering and 7000 wheels & turbo that I am replacing the steering pivot bushings and tie rod ends on.
The slop in the steering turned out to be the pivot arm bolt had worked loose and not the bushings but I figured while I was in there I might as well replace them.

The problem I am having is with the top bushing, the lower bushing (c5nn3179A) fit fine into the 1.625" casting hole, but the top bushing supplied by Ford (c5nn3179B) measures 1.634" and obviously will not fit.

The part book calls for the short bottom bushing and the 1-3/8" top bushing, which it had, the top bushing that came out was a Ford bushing, but no part number on it, so it fit in the 1.625" casting.

The local dealer was of no help finding the correct bushing #, I'm hoping someone else on this forum has run into this problem, I'd really like to avoid trying to ream out the casting to fit the new bushing.

Thanks ahead for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached are parts diagrams for a 5000 with power steering. Note that there are two bushings listed -one for an early model 5000 and another for later models, which should apply to your '74 5000. These diagrams came from the "New Holland Online Parts Store" on the internet.

I also attached a parts diagram for manual steering in case power steering was added on at a later date on your tractor. HTH. Let us know if you still are having problems.


----------



## Q-14 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I have the complete set of parts and service manuals for this tractor including the two drawings you supplied.
The problem is the part number they are listing is the one I wrote about, the "B" bushing is the one that is about .008" outside diameter too large for the casting.

It had a Ford bushing in it, so at some point there was a part number for it, just not the one listed in the current parts books.

Do you know if the local dealer has a number they can call at Ford to research this further?

I almost gave up on getting the correct bushing but decided I have the time to look into it further and hopefully help the next guy down the line that has this problem.

I almost made an arbor to hold the oversized bushing and turn it down on my lathe, but the bushing is so hard you can't even scratch it with a knife.

Thanks again


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Try Messick's Farm Equipment parts hotline at 877-260-3528.


----------



## Q-14 (Sep 15, 2012)

Talked to Messick's, good help, they called New Holland parts tech support, the specs on the bushing are from 1.628" to 1.630" OD so the bushing is, as suspected, out of spec. by .005"
Measuring the lower bushing, it is within spec.
My local Ford dealer has three of these bushings and all three measure about the same, sounds like some drunken Itallians at CNH let out a bad batch. Now trying to get New Holland tech support to locate a bushing that is in spec.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Q-14 (Sep 15, 2012)

End game, had to make an arbor for the bushing and grind it to size on the lathe.
Went through an additional 3 bushings at the dealer, all the same size.
If you have to replace this bushing, be sure to measure it out carefully, there is a problem with the size of these bushings.


----------

